

Ask HN: How can I protect my personal info for TLDs that don't offer whoisguard? - frigg

There are certain TLD (like .fr and related) that have restrictions and don&#x27;t offer whois guard. What is my best bet in protecting my information if I were to register one of these domains? Is providing false or inaccurate information an option?
======
informatimago
Have any other intermediary do it for yourself.

That can be an attorney, a notary, a corporation (but it may be costly to
start up your limited liability corporation just to hide your name from
whois), your grandmother.

